# Flavored Vodkas



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay, I am usually the last one to get onboard with a gimmick drink, a panty-remover drink, or what have you. However I was out Saturday night (foi gras!!) and tried a pear martini. It was Grey Goose pear vodka with a splash of simple syrup and a slice of anjou pear. Nice and frosty in a martini glass, still clear liquid (I hate artificial colours in a spirit) and it was delicious.

Have I just joined the masses?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Have I just joined the masses?


No, you just found a crisp drink that you enjoyed. Would you drink three of them in a row and then check your hair gel in the trendiest bathroom around? If the answer is yes, you might have joined the masses!

Honestly, nothing wrong with trying a different flavor. I might order a pear martini tonight just to keep my taste buds on their toes.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you have the right of it Duck. In fact, I think I will stop on the way home tonight and buy a bottle so I can mix one at home and sip it as the sun sets outside. In fact, maybe a small pitcher so I do not have to leave my lounge chair


----------



## chorse123 (Apr 14, 2004)

If you want to get away from the masses, make your own with fresh pears this summer. 

I made my own cinnamon clove vodka this winter and it is fantastic.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

chorse123 said:


> I made my own cinnamon clove vodka this winter and it is fantastic.


Sounds interesting, do you drink it as a martini?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

chorse123 said:


> If you want to get away from the masses, make your own with fresh pears this summer.
> 
> I made my own cinnamon clove vodka this winter and it is fantastic.


Great idea, just like homemade lemoncello.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> Great idea, just like homemade lemoncello.


I have a batch of limoncello and another of limecello (made with sweet limes) brewing right now. I have high hopes that I'll be able to produce something palatable that isn't as sickly sweet as the commercial stuff available around here.

The only thing objectionable about your drink is the name given to it.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jcusey said:


> I have a batch of limoncello and another of limecello (made with sweet limes) brewing right now. I have high hopes that I'll be able to produce something palatable that isn't as sickly sweet as the commercial stuff available around here.
> 
> The only thing objectionable about your drink is the name given to it.


Yes, I made the mistake of buying a commercial one last year. Even with a "Made in Italy" on the label, it was too sweet and rather harsh.


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

For the most part I stick to classic drinks, though I am willing to try new concoctions. I find the real test of a cocktail is if I still like it after a year. A drink that has been my favorite for the past 2+ years is the Tuaca sidecar. We are featuring it in the new issue of _Classic Style_ this month.

Please forgive the sameless plug.....but I am excited to be sharing this cocktail.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> ...a panty-remover drink...
> 
> Have I just joined the masses?


The term is "panty-dropper". C'mon now, you've been here in Gringolandia long enough to pick up the proper jargon ic12337:

Yes, you've joined the masses. As I have ranted and opined before, a martini should only be made with fine potato vodka, a trace of vermouth, and fruit.

M8

P.S. Going to Hawaii for 25th Anni and will be pestering you in the background for travel tips, etc.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> The term is "panty-dropper". C'mon now, you've been here in Gringolandia long enough to pick up the proper jargon ic12337:
> 
> Yes, you've joined the masses. As I have ranted and opined before, a martini should only be made with fine potato vodka, a trace of vermouth, and fruit.
> 
> ...


M8, I like my phrase better, it is a play on "paint remover".

PM me about Hawaii info, I'll have my wife read it as she obviously has a much deeper knowledge about the place than I do...although she's just this side of a mainlander now, having been here for a decade come September  When we were back there last October she kept saying, "That's new" and "I don't remember that being there". One can never bathe in the same river twice.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

jcusey said:


> I have a batch of limoncello and another of limecello (made with sweet limes) brewing right now. I have high hopes that I'll be able to produce something palatable that isn't as sickly sweet as the commercial stuff available around here.
> 
> The only thing objectionable about your drink is the name given to it.


How do you make it?


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> The term is "panty-dropper". C'mon now, As I have ranted and opined before, a martini should only be made with fine potato vodka, a trace of vermouth, and fruit...


Yikes!  I meant NO fruit.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

jpeirpont said:


> How do you make it?


Zest around a dozen good-sized lemons with your zesting tool of choice (I used a micro-plane grater). Put into a Mason jar, cover with a fifth of 100 proof vodka, and let steep for about 2 weeks. Strain the mixture, then combine with simple syrup to taste and another fifth of 100 proof vodka. Let set for another week. Enjoy!


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

jcusey said:


> Zest around a dozen good-sized lemons with your zesting tool of choice (I used a micro-plane grater). Put into a Mason jar, cover with a fifth of 100 proof vodka, and let steep for about 2 weeks. Strain the mixture, then combine with simple syrup to taste and another fifth of 100 proof vodka. Let set for another week. Enjoy!


Thanks J!


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

Martinis at 8 said:


> As I have ranted and opined before, a martini should only be made with fine potato vodka, a trace of vermouth, and fruit.


Here's a variation you might like to try:

Potato Vodka
dash of bitters
zest of orange (optional)

The bitters can be poured over the ice before stirring or add a few drops to the glass. Note the lack of vermouth which I find is not an ideal pairing with potato vodka. The citrus addition is probably best suited for warmer weather.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

cgc said:


> Here's a variation you might like to try:
> 
> Potato Vodka
> dash of bitters
> ...


That sounds pretty good! I will try it.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## chorse123 (Apr 14, 2004)

jpeirpont said:


> Sounds interesting, do you drink it as a martini?


Neat and chilled. Have been meaning to try and devise a good cocktail for it, but don't want to waste it.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Well bought the pear Grey Goose Thursday night. Sad to report it was 1/2 gone by Saturday morning!


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

I think that given the general make-up of this board, most would agree that a proper Cosmopolitan ("Cosmo") complete with several cherries for garnish, a swizzle straw and perhaps a sparkler served in a high-ball glass is the way to go........

For those that didn't go in to shock or immediately click the quick reply function.....

I don't find that keeping flavored vodka around is efficient although I do like some of them i.e. orange vodka and soda in the summer, I have been drinking Tanqueray brand vodka recently, I like it and it seems pretty inexpenive compared to the Goose etc. Perhaps my lack of skill as a bartender contributes to this opinion. I really didn't like Absolut Kurant when I tried it, although many vodka drinkers seem tio dislike Absolt in general. Other than the Citrus flavors I do not have much experience. how do yoy drink these flavored vodkas, neat, martini? And what brands do you reccomend?


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

On a somewhat related note, my wife picked up a DIY vanilla extract kit. It's a tall glass bottle with a proper cork that contains four dried vanilla beans. Simply fill with decent vodka (we use Absolut) wait three months and you have $15 worth of vanilla extract. Decant into another container, and repeat the procedure twice more, before the beans start to loose their flavor. It produces extract with a much richer flavor than the store bought stuff.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*Grey Goose*



Wayfarer said:


> Okay, I am usually the last one to get onboard with a gimmick drink, a panty-remover drink, or what have you. However I was out Saturday night (foi gras!!) and tried a pear martini. It was Grey Goose pear vodka with a splash of simple syrup and a slice of anjou pear. Nice and frosty in a martini glass, still clear liquid (I hate artificial colours in a spirit) and it was delicious.
> 
> Have I just joined the masses?


It's the Grey Goose, try that with any other vodka and you might be disappointed.


----------

